# Be WARNED!!Stealth Cam... Customer service??



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

My 15 yr.old son bought a Sniper trail cam around a yr. ago. We went out to check on it this w-end after being out for a week. We get to the camera and it says "FULL". We opened it up to view what we got on the cam and low and behold it is full of Ants!!! The inside of the camera has ants and their eggs on the inside.
I called Stealth Cam and they told me they don't stand behind the product because of it being an "ANIMAL ISSUE". An animal??? It's a fricken ant!! I asked the lady what I had to do as a consumer to stop the ants from getting inside the camera since the RESEARCH and DEVELOPMENT department didn't do there job. Then she got kinda snippy with me and said " She had ants inside of Her house and had to call In Pest control to get rid of them" !!!!This was the Supervisor of custmer service that I was talking to. Are you kidding me ..... What a joke!!! I guess you have to call Orkin and have them spray down the area of the camera.
What a joke .... $200 down the drain. There Customer service Totally SUCKS.!!!!! :******:


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm failing to see why you are so upset.

I have a pool in my backyard, I dont call the pool manufacturer everytime a fly flies into my pool. it isn't like that one spot is the only spot you can hang your camera.

Don't tell me you expected them to have a warranty on "when ants invade"


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I would think that since the camera is waterproof wouldn't it be ant proof... customer service did get back to me a little while later and did tell me to put Chalk Dust around the area on the bottom of the camera where the female threads are located. (The threads are there so if you buy an attachment for attaching the camera to a metal fence post.) This is where he thought the ants got in at.

If they know of the problem..... Why not let the consumer be aware of this so you CAN put Chalk Dust on the inside of the unit. I have had trail cams for over 15yrs and have never heard of this before.

I think instead of Chalk Dust......fix it so they can't get in.

And as for your pool with the fly in it .... Did it destroy the pool? I doubt it... Do you hear that???? Listen real close!!!! A fly just flew into your pool, you better go get it!!!

As the saying goes, " Here's your sign" !!! 
:withstupid:


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds to me like they had great customer service. They even took the time to work with you personally and take the time to find a way that would help keep the ants out. "Because its waterproof" does not make it ant proof. Very poor assumption. My jacket is waterproof, but ants can get into that.....

Glad your problem is fixed.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

It isn't waterproof nor is it ant proof. It is weather resistant. You couldn't throw it in the pool next to the fly and expect it to work. brush it out and move it to another tree.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

The unit is ruined...It no longer works due to the ants being inside the trail cam. That is what the problem is .... the ants can get inside and ruin the trail cam. So keep an eye out for them ants if you got a trail cam and I guess them flys if you got a pool or a waterproof jacket...... Them flys can get into them also, according to the earlier posts !!!

:withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wonder what would attract ants into a trail cam?

I can't imagine this happens often.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

They say they get attracted by the "hum" of the batteries. I dont think it does happen alot, but it does happen. They get inside and try to dig tunnels through the electronic boards on the inside.This is how they ruin your camera. We actually had a 12 volt power source for this camera. It didn't actually have batteries on the inside of the unit. The battery was at the foot of the tree. So we are not sure what really attracted them to the camera.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have had ants get into one of my cameras. But that is because the tree was infested with them. I did not notice it when I put the camera up. But when I went to check it the following week. Yep ants all over.

So now I look all around the tree to make sure that there is no ant nests or hills anywhere around. Because if something is in there path they will destroy it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We have ants get into our bee hives often if I don't take steps to stop them.
A week before we set up a stand in anew area we spray ortho home defence max. does a good job ridding an area of ants.

since we can't spray a pestiside near hives already in the area we sprinkle cinnommon around on the ground under and around the area. The ants seem to not like it and leave. We also sprinkle the intercover so the ants will not nest there.

I am told borax works too. It cost more than the cinnommon so I never bought any.

 Al


----------

